
Take Home Programming Interviews Suck - shakes
http://georgemauer.net/2017/11/03/take-home-interviewing-tests.html
======
draw_down
It all sucks! All-day in-person interview loops suck! Writing code on a
whiteboard sucks, coding on a laptop with an audience sucks. All of this stuff
has its own biases. Trying to get hired for a tech job sucks. Period.

~~~
maxscam
I dont think theyre equally as bad. Its too tempting to try and go above and
beyond for a take home coding challenge, end up spending days on it, and get
zero feedback. I would much prefer an onsite or strictly timed test than a
loose deadline homework problem

